# Gold Bond Powder



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Can I use Gold Bond Medicated powder on a spot Fergus has been chewing at and made raw, but it's not a hotspot yet? I'm thinking it might soothe it and dry out the saliva in the area. He's working on a spot next to his "manberries" and he's starting to break the skin. I'm concerned he'll make it a hotspot if I don't get him to leave it alone. I think Bitter Apple would really sting so I don't want to go that route to get him to stop chewing it.

I'm not sure if he just got a bite there are what. All I see is the red spot where he's chewing.

P.S. to the person that commented on dog's testicles turning black... While checking out Fergus's chewing I noticed that his have turned too! Oh why can't they stay little?


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Love Gold Bond powder, it is my first line of defense on any skin issues. I would sure give it a go.

Deb
and the Spud Kidz


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I also like Aveeno Anti-Itch cream for both the four legged boys & the two legged people in our home. I find that it is much more soothing than the Gold Bond.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gold Bond Medicated has always worked for Oakly and I.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

the medication in the lotions or powders is not toxic??


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely give it a shot! 

I'll have to try the Aveeno cream come spring when I'm doing battle with the blackberry bushes. I find the gold bond to be great, but if there's a cream that's better, I'm all for it!

Still would use Gold Bond for hot spots though, rather than any cream due to the drying agent in the powder that's so critical for hot spots.

:wave:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

That's what I am worried about. My cockapoo has sores like that but I'm scared she'll lick it off. Won't that make them sick?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would discourage the licking. For one thing, if they're licking it off, it's not going to help! Use a cone if you need to.

But honestly, Daisy has licked her fair share of gold bond over the years and she's fine. It's not particularly toxic or lethal except in exorbitant amounts.

There's a reason Gold Bond has been around for so long ... it's not a dangerous remedy, by any means.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Definitely give it a shot!
> 
> I'll have to try the Aveeno cream come spring when I'm doing battle with the blackberry bushes. I find the gold bond to be great, but if there's a cream that's better, I'm all for it!
> 
> Still would use Gold Bond for hot spots though, rather than any cream due to the drying agent in the powder that's so critical for hot spots. :wave:


The Aveeno is very soothing... as well, the boys don't seem to bother with it. Actually it's not a cream but a lotion & the smell is quite nice. I use it if my skin gets itchy from winter dryness. I also use the Aveeno on my 3 1/2 year old granddaughter.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Can I use Gold Bond Medicated powder on a spot Fergus has been chewing at and made raw, but it's not a hotspot yet? I'm thinking it might soothe it and dry out the saliva in the area. He's working on a spot next to his "manberries" and he's starting to break the skin. I'm concerned he'll make it a hotspot if I don't get him to leave it alone. I think Bitter Apple would really sting so I don't want to go that route to get him to stop chewing it.
> 
> I'm not sure if he just got a bite there are what. All I see is the red spot where he's chewing.
> 
> P.S. to the person that commented on dog's testicles turning black... While checking out Fergus's chewing I noticed that his have turned too! Oh why can't they stay little?


 
ABSOLUTELY! Gold Bond for nearly everything...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I support Gold Bond very monetarily. ROFL


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I don't know if it's making his owie go away yet, but it does seem to instantly soothe it. After I put it on, he leaves it alone right away. I may trim the area too. I think the hair is trapping some of the moisture. It's Brazilian time for Fergus! 

I'm new to Gold Bond - never bought before I saw it suggested here for the dogs. I've got a whole dog first aid kit now with all sorts of things I don't use on me: Gold Bond powder, Bag Balm (cracked paws), Benedryl, Maalox coated Aspirin, Hydrogen Peroxide... I'll look into adding the Aveeno to my arsenal too!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_GO FOR THE GOLD....It works great!_


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I love gold bond powder.
Zack had hotspot last year and i had the baby powder version of it.
He had staph infection a couple of weeks ago and put it on. He doesnt lick it of. Might be a bitter taste....but it works.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I use Gold Bond medicated cream on their paws when they get itchy after being out in all the sand and salt we have on the streets this winter. Instant results...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Can I use Gold Bond Medicated powder on a spot Fergus has been chewing at and made raw, but it's not a hotspot yet? I'm thinking it might soothe it and dry out the saliva in the area. He's working on a spot next to his "manberries" and he's starting to break the skin. I'm concerned he'll make it a hotspot if I don't get him to leave it alone. I think Bitter Apple would really sting so I don't want to go that route to get him to stop chewing it.
> 
> I'm not sure if he just got a bite there are what. All I see is the red spot where he's chewing.
> 
> P.S. to the person that commented on dog's testicles turning black... While checking out Fergus's chewing I noticed that his have turned too! Oh why can't they stay little?


I know everyone loves gold bond, but have you ever used it on yourself? It BURNS!!! ouch... Anyway I prefer a spray called furall, its a yellow powder and works better than anything I've ever used. You can buy it a any farm supply store. Its the greatest!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have used Gold Bond on myself and it does not burn! I've used it on rashes, and like I said, when I had blackberry scratches last summer. It worked great.

So what have you tried the Gold Bond for that you think it burns? 

Very confused about that


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I support Gold Bond as well.... great for hot spots.... I have used it a couple times... no burning.


----------

